# A great seminar series on parenting...great for parents of little ones



## he beholds (Nov 12, 2008)

Here is a seminar on parenting by an OPC pastor named Nathan Trice. I don't know him or his church (Matthews OPC in North Carolina) but this seven-part seminar on sermonaudio entitled MOPC 2003 Parenting Seminar was recommended to me. It is one of those series that when you get through the whole thing, you are already ready to start over with it! 
There are some suggestions in this seminar that will really challenge most parents, and you may not agree with everything, but it was a blessing to our family. My son is 29 months old and my daughter will be one on Saturday, and this is a message that I need to hear, and hear again. In fact, I'm going to put it on and listen to it now while I do some housework before the babes wake up! 
He is for corporal punishment, just so you know.


----------



## Jon Peters (Nov 12, 2008)

Sounds like it's worth a listen. Thanks.


----------



## asc (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation. With my 3 year old acting up more lately, I've been trying to get more teaching on parenting lately, so I'll give it a listen. I've actually visited the church and heard Pastor Trice preach since I live in the same town, and it seems like a very nice Reformed church.


----------

